
Ask HN: Is it possible to find work from home job on Linux/Windows? - user321
Hello, i&#x27;m looking for a remote position on Linux or Windows. Is it possible to find a work from home in this field? Thanks.
======
Piskvorrr
Your question is rather poor on data: it essentially says "I'm looking for
work" and nothing else. What are your skills? What sort of work are you
looking for? Etc.

------
wyldfire
This sounds remarkably similar to another recent Ask HN on remote C++ work.

In any case, a good bet is to refer to the monthly "Who's Hiring" / "Who's
looking for work" threads?

~~~
user321
Yes, there are many positions on who's hiring / who's looking for work
threads, but i am looking for a work from home.

~~~
wyldfire
There's actually strict recommendations on the status of "remote" versus
"onsite" for these postings. Please look and then just ctrl-F "remote".

------
Hoff
From the FAQ: "A regular "Who Is Hiring?" thread appears on the first weekday
of each month. Most job ads are welcome there." Some will accept remote
workers.

There's also a Freelancer thread.

The November threads, for reference:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10492086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10492086)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10492087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10492087)

~~~
user321
Why not work from home thread?

~~~
27182818284
You just have to search for "Remote" in that thread.

~~~
user321
I think a distinction between remote and work from home it's necessary.

~~~
mod
Work from home _is_ remote work.

Unless you're talking about "get rich working at home, you made $3500 this
week in 2 hours" type of working at home.

------
rand0mized
Yes, there is a plenty of roles like that. I guess all depends on the role you
are going to play in a company. Most of the time you will have to be on site
for initial 1-3 months then you probably will have a green light for home work
at least a few times a week. This is also a part of negotiation.

------
davelnewton
How did this even get upvotes?

------
davelnewton
What field is "Linux or Windows"?!

~~~
mod
Computers

~~~
davelnewton
Well that narrows it down.

